# VT to Montreal--where to park car?



## elaine (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the advice on border crossing---where is a good place to park car to take metro--somewhere along the route, easy to find and safe parking? 
---------------------------

has anyone driving from VT (Smuggs) to Montreal, Canada? How easy is it to cross the border in private vehicle? How long does it take to cross the border? We have 6 people going and are wondering if we should just drive it ourselves vs. take a SMuggs day tour. Elaine


----------



## Werner (Apr 23, 2009)

Bring Passports or one of the new picture ID cards.  Going into Canada is quick, coming back takes more time but is routine with official Gov't ID's.  

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=4323+Vermont+Route+108+South,+Jeffersonville,+VT+05464-9537+(Smugglers'+Notch+Resort)&daddr=montreal,+CA&geocode=Cb6lGR08jLl2FTpeqAId5FCp-yHPgaBWioNk9w%3B&hl=EN&mra=pe&mrcr=0&sll=45.116177,-73.3255&sspn=1.261737,1.708374&ie=UTF8&ll=45.069641,-73.226624&spn=1.262766,1.708374&z=9


----------



## grest (Apr 23, 2009)

We've done it several times, as our daughter used to live in Burlington, VT.  It is not a problem to cross the border.  Just make sure you have proper identification.  Sometimes the lines are longer and the inspection is more particular, but most of the time you are through within 15 to 30 minutes.  Coming back into the US may take a little bit longer, but it's totally doable.
Connie


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes -- done it -- it's a beautiful drive when the weather's fine.  Like the PP said, passports make everything so much smoother.

You may not want to plan to drive around Montreal, though.  We find it quicker to park near a metro station and take the metro into Old Montreal or wherever we're going.


----------



## AKE (Apr 23, 2009)

The traffic in Montreal will be way slower than the border crossing which usually takes just a few minutes.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Apr 24, 2009)

If you wanna avoid Montreal downtown i would advice you to park your car at Metro Longueuil (south shore of Mtl) anyway, you will be on the right side coming in from Burlington. It is about an hour and a half drive if you dont wait at the border. Park your car at Longueuil in the Metro parking lot and you will be able to use to metro and travel around mtl with ease!  I live about 35 min from Longueuil so if you need any help let me know!  

here's a link that might help.

http://www.stm.info/English/metro/a-index.htm


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 24, 2009)

From Smugglers website::Montreal to Smugglers' 
(approx. 2 hrs.) 


Take the Champlain Bridge to Hwy. 10 E, continue 9 miles. Take Exit 22 for Hwy. 35 S. Hwy. 35 S merges with Hwy. 133 S in Iberville. Follow this route to the Vermont Border where it turns into I-89. Follow I-89 S to St. Albans. Take Exit 19 (2nd exit for St. Albans) onto Rte. 104 S. Follow 104 S through Fairfax to Cambridge. In Cambridge, pick up Rte. 15 E to Jeffersonville. In Jeffersonville take Rte. 108 S to the Resort (about 5 miles).
Strategic Stops: St. Albans, VT; Jeffersonville, VT. 


We've done it several times,  parked in 2 hours, 2-15 minutes to cross the border. It;s an easy drive through mostly farmland of Vt and Quebec.

The Champlain Bridge/Highway 10 leads right into downtown. There are many underground garages( - I'd found a link on the internet with a map of all of them, don;t have it anymore). We've parked in the garage of the Hilton Bonaventure Hotel, straight ahead 5 blocks when you exit the highway.  Garages is about 9 levels and we;ve always gotten a spot. Fees were about $12 for the day.  (saves a fortune over the Smugglers charges for the same trip doesn't it?).
Good luck. With a little research I'd say go for it and spend all that saved  money on some good food in Quebec


----------



## Kola (Apr 25, 2009)

IreneLF said:


> From Smugglers website::Montreal to Smugglers'
> (approx. 2 hrs.)
> 
> 
> Good luck. With a little research I'd say go for it and spend all that saved  money on some good food in Quebec



Of course, do it. Just plan in advance what you will do with all that EXTRA money you will save because of favourable US$/Cdn$ exchange rate !  :whoopie: 

Make sure to get Cdn cash at any Cdn bank, not in stores or restaurants !

K.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 25, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> If you wanna avoid Montreal downtown i would advice you to park your car at Metro Longueuil (south shore of Mtl) anyway, you will be on the right side coming in from Burlington. It is about an hour and a half drive if you dont wait at the border. Park your car at Longueuil in the Metro parking lot and you will be able to use to metro and travel around mtl with ease!  I live about 35 min from Longueuil so if you need any help let me know!
> 
> here's a link that might help.
> 
> http://www.stm.info/English/metro/a-index.htm



I second the vote for Longueuil -- it's only a few minutes to the Berri-UQAM station.  Roads around Montreal take some getting used to.  We've parked at many different places, but DH used to live in Montreal and I've been there a lot, so it's different when you already know your way around.



Kola said:


> Of course, do it. Just plan in advance what you will do with all that EXTRA money you will save because of favourable US$/Cdn$ exchange rate !  :whoopie:
> 
> Make sure to get Cdn cash at any Cdn bank, not in stores or restaurants !
> 
> K.



Definitely -- many stores, hotels and restaurants will only take US $ at par now.


----------



## Armada (Apr 26, 2009)

Try to avoid coming back across the border into the US on Sunday afternoons. You will have a longer wait than normal.


----------

